# Who was educated at Cambridge?



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2005)

I want to find out which puritan "big wigs," or other significant figures from church history, were educated at Cambridge. Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 11, 2005)

Ugh... KGB archivist Vasili Mitrokhin revealed the work of the "Cambridge Five" who were 'British' spies for the Soviet Union around World War II. The level of stuff they leaked out to the Soviet communists makes these crypto-Marxists into "bigwigs..."


Oh you meant Puritan big-wigs...


[Edited on 3-11-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2005)

From what I can tell, the real question is which Puritans _didn't_ get educated at Cambridge? Oxford and Cambridge were the two major sources of learning within the Puritan movement.

The partial list of those who attended or taught at Cambridge at some time includes: 

William Ames
Thomas Watson
Thomas Hooker
Roger Williams
William Perkins
John Winthrop
Oliver Cromwell
Paul Baynes
John Cotton
Thomas Shepard
Jeremiah Burroughs
Miles Coverdale
Richard Sibbs
John Preston
Laurence Chadderton
John Eliot
John Reynolds
Thomas Cartwright


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2005)

Great! Does anyone know of any other significant folks?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> From what I can tell, the real question is which Puritans _didn't_ get educated at Cambridge?



John Bunyan.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2005)

Other Cambridge alumni include:

Henry Ainsworth
Stephen Charnock
William Bradshaw
John Bond
Hugh Broughton
John Arrowsmith
William Gouge
John Milton
Joseph Hall


Also, see this list of Divines from the Westminster Assembly and note how many came from Cambridge:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/AssemblyMembers.htm

[Edited on 3-12-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 22, 2005)

Hugh Latimer and Nicholas Ridley

Both burned together by Queen Mary


----------



## cupotea (Mar 22, 2005)

:whistling: Now that's an impressive list! What I'd give to be there with them rather than at the University of the Red Light District.



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> From what I can tell, the real question is which Puritans _didn't_ get educated at Cambridge? Oxford and Cambridge were the two major sources of learning within the Puritan movement.
> 
> The partial list of those who attended or taught at Cambridge at some time includes:
> ...


----------

